# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Пожалуйста, помогите спасти трех вайшнавских коров из Татарстана!

## Dayal Nitai das

Коровы Кришны из Добромыша!
Дорогие друзья!
SOS!SOS!SOS!
Хотят продать трех преданнных коров Кришны!
Камадхену 2 года (в ноябре станет мамой), Хамси 1год и Шьями 3,5 месяца.
Если их срочно не выкупят преданные и не примут в этом участие,их продадут карми.
Преданный Кришны, брахман из Казанского ашрама брахмачари, Гададхара дас служит им уже несколько месяцев.Он смиренно просит всех, быть неравнодушными и принять участие в спасении этих коров.Надеимся,Кришна не оставит Ваши и наши усилия без внимания!Кришна любит коров! Примите пожалуйста участие.
По этому номеру можно связаться с Гададхарой дасом.
+79297238172

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Какие есть варианты помощи? Напишите конкретней, надо забирать коров или деньги собирают?
Тогда, наверное, лучше написать тут номер счета.

----------


## СергейИванов

Если коровы вайшнавские - т.е. их хозяин вайшнав, то почему он их продает карми?! И ещё говорит преданным - хотите их спасти - платите мне деньги (!!!)

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Все вопросы по телефону. Разместил что знаю. Это тема не для спора, а для тех кто хочет помочь. Там ситуация непростая, не для публичного обсуждения. Гададхара прабху все объяснит в личной беседе. Текст объявления писал не я - я лишь транслирую. Сам общался с Гададхарой прабху недолго.
Прошу простить, но я сам знаю не много, знаю что коров нужно выкупить, а то их пустят на мясо. Могу лишь поручиться, что это не развод, а реальная ситуация с реальной проблемой.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Последние новости из Добромыша:

"Дорогие преданные! Спешу сообщить, что нашелся преданный, который готов помочь выкупить телочку Хамси. Камадхена и Шьями тоже не теряют надежды на спасение жизни. Только что звонил преданный из индии, готовый сделать свой вклад для их спасения.
СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ ДОРОГИЕ ПРЕДАННЫЕ,ЗА ВАШЕ СОСТРАДАНИЕ.ВСЯ СЛАВА ШРИЛЕ ПРАБХУПАДЕ!!!"

----------


## СергейИванов

А разве те, кто хочет помочь, не обязаны знать ЧТО на самом деле происходит? Что в этом плохого? Можно же не называя имен описать ситуацию...

----------


## Светлана Р.

А не пробовали связаться с  Нарешвари д.д., которая занимается проектом защиты коров в России? Контакты здесь - http://aditi-surabha.com/?q=/contact/ (первый телефон - её)

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> А не пробовали связаться с  Нарешвари д.д., которая занимается проектом защиты коров в России? Контакты здесь - http://aditi-surabha.com/?q=/contact/ (первый телефон - её)


Спасибо!

----------


## Nareshvari Devi Dasi

> Последние новости из Добромыша:
> 
> "Дорогие преданные! Спешу сообщить, что нашелся преданный, который готов помочь выкупить телочку Хамси. Камадхена и Шьями тоже не теряют надежды на спасение жизни. Только что звонил преданный из индии, готовый сделать свой вклад для их спасения.
> СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ ДОРОГИЕ ПРЕДАННЫЕ,ЗА ВАШЕ СОСТРАДАНИЕ.ВСЯ СЛАВА ШРИЛЕ ПРАБХУПАДЕ!!!"


Коллектив "АДИТИ" благодарит всех, кто принимает участие в спасении коров от бойни! и рад будет принять ваше любое служение в заботе о коровках.
(сегодня мы связались с Гададхаром прабху и конечно приложим все усилия для спасения коровок!!!) всем низкий поклон!!!
мы ВКонтакте http://vkontakte.ru/album-31962184_1...#/club31962184
http://vkontakte.ru/aditisurabha  и на фейсбуке адрес: Naresvari Dasi ПРОЕКТ ПО ЗАЩИТЕ КОРОВ.

----------

